# First time catfishing, looking for any advice



## Ben350 (Jul 20, 2009)

This is my first post here, just wanted to say you guys have a great forum going here. Have always done a lot of panfishing, bass fishing, and walleye charters on Lake Erie, want to try something different and fish for cats. I live in Streetsboro so i have easy access to West Branch, Berlin, Punderson, Ladue, etc. 

I was planning on shore fishing at night, any advice for a good spot to try first? How about for tackle? Any advice or tips would be greatly appreciated, thanks!


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

You plan on eating or just having a good time?


----------



## bad luck (Apr 9, 2009)

I'll take any tips as well.

Every time I've cleaned channels, it just wasn't for me.

But I do really enjoy catching them....

I've always shore fished for cats, tight (somewhat loose) lined with slip weights, allowing the fish to take prior to setting hook, typically have used regular hooks with liver, or worms.....this yr started using some of the trebles with sponges, dipping them in the different varieties of "catfish dip", and have caught fish that way....

But...

reading about using bluegills and small bullheads....would you use a similar presentation with the slip weights?

-what about fishing out of a boat? cant really "tightline" out of that, would you use a bobber, or just drag bait on bottom like when walleye'in?

thanks


----------



## ahmadi6490 (Jul 20, 2009)

Look for any coves if you plan on fishing from the shore and keep your line tight


----------



## Ben350 (Jul 20, 2009)

for now, i wont be eating them, just seeing what its like and seeing what i catch, then probably start keeping them. 

I think i will try at west branch first since they have no shortage of coves and see what happens. Anyone know how late you can stay out there? The parking lots and everything dont close at sundown, do they??


----------



## wargoth (Sep 11, 2007)

Punderson is a great lake for Channels, you can usually find me there any given evening after them. Floating baits near the weedline is key. The only downside of Punderson is the severe lack of bankfishing locations... I personally feel that they need to open up some more shoreline but that is another issue.


----------



## Ben350 (Jul 20, 2009)

i agree, it is pretty sparse there for shore spots, usually why i dont go there too much anymore. Still a nice place to visit though, grew up camping there


----------



## bad luck (Apr 9, 2009)

Ben350 said:


> I think i will try at west branch first since they have no shortage of coves and see what happens. Anyone know how late you can stay out there? The parking lots and everything dont close at sundown, do they??


I think your good to go late night there...I've actually fished off the launch ramps REAL late at night there....try the causeways at berlin and milton too, they 've produced some nice fish as well


----------



## wargoth (Sep 11, 2007)

Limited out in a little over an hour tonite. And that was with throwing 3 back and fighting a 13 pounder. Was a nice change from being skunked as I have too many times the last couple weeks.


----------

